# Nellie To Crawford: Opt Out Or Else



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> According to multiple team sources, Warriors coach Don Nelson told guard Jamal Crawford that if he doesn't opt out of his contract, Golden State would trade him this offseason. This conversation, according to one of the sources, happened a day after the Warriors' loss at the Los Angeles Clippers on Feb. 23. Crawford said he still has not decided whether he would opt out, maintaining his focus is on "helping us win some games and finish the season strong." He has two years and just shy of $20 million remaining on his contract after this season.
> 
> But he has the option to terminate his contract after this season. n the same conversation, Nelson informed Crawford that he would give him some games off in part to keep his statistics high, and the plan to rest his other veterans emerged in part to avoid appearing as if he were singling out Crawford. In the past, Nelson said he had no interest in general manager duties or increased personnel say. Team president Robert Rowell, who is on the road trip with the team, said Nelson's message to Crawford does not represent management. He qualified it as Nelson being emotional. Rowell did say he isn't upset that his coach is unhappy about the team's season and wants to change things.


http://www.contracostatimes.com/ci_11857442?source=rss

Crawford don't opt out of nothing hold on to that money, because you won't get that same type of money if you opt out especially during these tough economic times.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

How long until Don Nelson retires? It's obvious that Warriors roster is pretty much unbalanced, but Nelson isn't helping himself too... It's not like Nelson teams are known for their defense.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Unless he is really intent on winning somewhere else, why would he opt out? 

So what if he is traded?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Why would he opt out? Nobody else with fork out that kind of cash for him... Good luck trading him with that monster contract too...


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Well, trade him to Raptors for Kapono and Banks...


----------

